# Router Light



## grandpagrizzly (Sep 13, 2011)

I would like to install a light on my Craftsman Plunge Router and also my Ryobi router. Is thare any available or is there a light that can be adapted?
Grandpa Grizzly


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Depends on the router I suppose, but my Craftsman had a socket to put a 12v 1004 light bulb in.
It was hidden behind a plastic lens cover that had about 20 years of wood scratches and crud built up on it. The socket itself was filled with something like a packing peanut and look new on the inside.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hit the dollar store or harbor freight for little stick on led lights. It's amazing how bright they are!

LED Finger Light

2 Piece Flexible Shaft LED Light

Lots of different styles out there, and the AAA battery led ones last forever.


Harrysin had a post on one he mounted on the side of his router a while back.


----------



## grandpagrizzly (Sep 13, 2011)

My Craftsman does not have that feature. Thanks to both of you for the good info. I could not find the post Harry had. Will be hitting the Dollar store soon.
Grandpa Grizzly


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Jack. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

This is the 2nd thread on Harry's lighted base. illuminated-router-base

There is a zip file attached to it that goes into detail on construction. The pics are numbered so if you follow them consecutively it gives a pretty good idea how to put on together.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

grandpagrizzly said:


> I would like to install a light on my Craftsman Plunge Router and also my Ryobi router. Is thare any available or is there a light that can be adapted?
> Grandpa Grizzly


This is a very satisfactory way to add a light for about $3.00, it's held with double sided tape


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jack, the light attached to Harrys router sells at the dollar stores here and uses 3 button cell batteries. They will last a very long time and this is the most economical way to add light to your router.


----------



## grandpagrizzly (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks all. I will get the stuff and mount one soon.
GG


----------

